# What Kind Of Phone Do You Have?



## StarDozer13 (May 21, 2014)

As in cellphone? I have the Samsung Galaxy Stellar.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nokia Lumia 920 Windows.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

iPhone 4S


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

iPhone 5S.  Love it!  Probably because I think I'd have a hard time learning Android!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just upgraded. After 3 years with a Droid RAZR -- which I was perfectly happy with but the battery seemed to not be holding as long -- I moved to a Droid MAXX. Actually, I wouldn't have upgraded but my son's phone has gotten to where it was on his last legs so we were going to have to move out of our grandfathered unlimited data plan anyway, so I figured what the heck. Happy Mother's Day to me. 

Have only found one thing -- Smart Actions -- that the RAZR had that the DROID doesn't, but was able to find an App on Amazon that did the same thing for only 99 cents. Basically, I wanted a way to tell it to be quiet between certain hours. The MAXX came with a sleep mode, and you can set the time when you're normally in bed, but there was no way to add a secondary 'sleep' period. This app (Setting Wizard) lets me do that -- and other things as well in terms of automating my settings for the time or place.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Samsung Galaxy S4

At the time I was ready to buy, I narrowed it down to that and whatever the current iPhone was. As it was basically a dead heat at that point, I opted for the larger screen (to hopefully work better with my less than optimal eyes).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Samsung Galaxy S4
> 
> At the time I was ready to buy, I narrowed it down to that and whatever the current iPhone was. As it was basically a dead heat at that point, I opted for the larger screen (to hopefully work better with my less than optimal eyes).


Yeah -- my son wants to switch to an iPhone. I said to him, "do you realize how small those screens are?"  But he's young -- and he says it'll be easier to manipulate with one hand.


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Express


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah -- my son wants to switch to an iPhone. I said to him, "do you realize how small those screens are?"  But he's young -- and he says it'll be easier to manipulate with one hand.


Hope like heck that does not mean easier to use while driving.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Galaxy S3. My old phone died several months ago, and I spent several days running the numbers on new phones/plans/coverage. I'm equally at home with Android and IOS, so it was an open field. I finally decided that the expensive iPhone didn't do anything a considerably less expensive Android phone would do, so Android is the way I went. I tend to opt for things like miroSDcard capability and user-changeable batteries, anyway. And standard USB ports. And UI customization.

Oddly enough, I'm still in the Apple eco-system, using Apple's email servers, calendar synchronization and contacts management, all of which work just fine with an Android phone.

Personally, I see zero ease-of-use differences between Android and IOS, having used both for a number of years.

I was a bit dubious about going to a larger screen on the S3, but as it turns out I really like it. So much so that I have almost stopped using my Nexus 7.



Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Hope like heck that does not mean easier to use while driving.


No -- he's very good about that . . . . . has a bluetooth thingy if he needs to talk and doesn't text at all in the car. But -- you make a good point! I'll mention it to him, you know, as a _mom_!


----------



## intershift (May 23, 2014)

I have iphone 5


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

iPhone 5 and love it, even with my bad eyes it works out great!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I just replaced a Google Samsung Galaxy Nexus with the Google Nexus 5.  Both were purchased from Google so I don't have to deal with waiting for OS upgrades.  My old Nexus will probably be going to my mom.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a Samsung Android trackphone.  It is a smart phone but you do not need a plan.  You buy minutes as you need them.  I go on the internet, text and get emails.  The only problem is I am waiting for a new battery as my original one is defective. It will not keep a charge for more than four hours.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

HTC One


----------



## Daniel Dennis (Mar 3, 2014)

A Nexus 5 (which is made by LG).

Sent from the back of a white CIA van using Tapatalk. Please help!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I do not have a smart phone.  I was wondering -- if your music files are on itunes, how do you put your music on an Android phone?  Do you have to transfer the files to another program first?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I do not have a smart phone. I was wondering -- if your music files are on itunes, how do you put your music on an Android phone? Do you have to transfer the files to another program first?


You can sync your iTunes music library to your Android phone with either Doubletwist or iSyncr (by USB cable or wireless). I've used both and they both do things a bit differently. Your music has to be non-DRM and in MP3 format. I had to convert some of mine to get them to transfer. I think iSyncr is a tad easier to use.

Mike


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Motorola MOTOX 64 GB. Turquoise & Black.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Nokia Lumia 710, running Windows. 
Glad to see another Nokia Lumia with Windows above. Sometimes I feel all alone. ...


----------



## Low Kay Hwa (Jun 15, 2012)

Sony Xperia SP! To be honest, I'm surprised to see a number of Nokia users. Doesn't the lack of apps turn you off?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Low Kay Hwa said:


> Sony Xperia SP! To be honest, I'm surprised to see a number of Nokia users. Doesn't the lack of apps turn you off?


Well, 2 Nokia people. I guess "2" is "a number".   

There are more and more apps all the time for Windows phones and, surprisingly, some people want, mostly, a PHONE. But also capability to do productivity stuff and aren't really interested in a lot of other apps. No one can use _all_ the ones available for Android and iOS anyway -- once you get past a certain number it's all superfluous. So if your platform has the apps you need/want, it doesn't much matter if it also has 5,000 more or 50,000 more or 500,000 more.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Moto X.

Love it. 

Made in America, great Android phone. Thin, but with a wide screen. Great for phone calls and for reading ebooks via the Kindle App, Google Play and Scribd.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Low Kay Hwa said:


> To be honest, I'm surprised to see a number of Nokia users. Doesn't the lack of apps turn you off?


The only app I'm aware of that doesn't work on my Windows phone is Instagram which is, admittedly, a shame.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> iPhone 5S. Love it!


Same here! I considered the Samsung Galaxy, but since I already had an iPad & purchased apps, it was easier to stick with Apple.


----------

